# Yogi Tea ok during nursing???



## paniscus (Oct 5, 2003)

DS has a bit of a cold and seems to have passed it on to me.







I bought some Breathe Deep tea from Yogi Tea today for both of us. When I got it home I noticed it said not for use during lactation.














:

Does anyone know if this is really true or just a CYA kind of thing? I haven't been able to find anything that says the individual herbs are bad.

Or does anyone know of some place online that I could check each herb to see what the issue is???


----------



## CaraboosMama (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it is totally a CYA thing BUT I know they also have herbal info on www.kellymom.com
There may be certain herbs in certain teas that are not ok. I have had an herbalist who was very familiar w/ breastfeeding safe herbs prescribe me something that had "check w/ dr. during pregnancy & lactation" on the label.


----------



## paniscus (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks - I'll check kellymom (why do I always forget about that site!!)

It looks like maybe Licorice and elecampane root might be the issues. I'll see what kellymom says. Maybe they are ok for short term use . . . .


----------

